# Second Hand:The Ultimate RPG



## Reaver (Aug 16, 2012)

*WELL MET, BRAVE ADVENTURERS!*​

Are you tired playing RPG's that are so bogged down by rules and other crap that they're just not any fun? If you are, then* SECOND HAND*, Mythic Scribes' very own chat-based RPG is for you!


Set in the post-cataclysmic world of Supernal, *SECOND HAND* is a role playing game like no other! 

It's a strange and exciting world full of excitement, danger and high adventure where you, the player, take part in shaping the future of Supernal while hacking and slashing your way to greatness!



*Surely you are the brave, adventurous types that enjoy a good quest or three...*


*If you are, then check it out here:*



http://mythicscribes.com/forums/second-hand-chat-rpg/4816-second-hand-info-thread.html


*DO YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES TO BECOME A LEGEND?*​


----------

